# The cleanest inshore habitat on the Georgia coast?



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

Many years ago I often went to Shellman Bluff to fish and always hired a guide. I heard it several times that the region around there is the cleanest habitat in Georgia. That was a long time ago, over 30 years, and I’m sure a lot has changed since then. I think that was before Rayonier set up on the Altamaha. The logic was that all the major rivers, Altamaha. Ogeechee, Saint Marys, Savannah and Satilla were far more polluted than the Sapelo River. That’s because of the size of the drainage basins, the length of the rivers, compared to the Sapelo, which is only 23 miles long. 

I hear discussions nowadays that basically affirm that old notion, such as the pollution of all those major rivers mentioned, especially the Altamaha from Rayonier. If you look at the charts, maps, google earth, or whatever suits you, you can see what I mean. The region around Shellman Bluff is the least influenced by the major river drainages.

What do you think about that?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Gridley said:


> Many years ago I often went to Shellman Bluff to fish and always hired a guide. I heard it several times that the region around there is the cleanest habitat in Georgia. That was a long time ago, over 30 years, and I’m sure a lot has changed since then. I think that was before Rayonier set up on the Altamaha. The logic was that all the major rivers, Altamaha. Ogeechee, Saint Marys, Savannah and Satilla were far more polluted than the Sapelo River. That’s because of the size of the drainage basins, the length of the rivers, compared to the Sapelo, which is only 23 miles long.
> 
> I hear discussions nowadays that basically affirm that old notion, such as the pollution of all those major rivers mentioned, especially the Altamaha from Rayonier. If you look at the charts, maps, google earth, or whatever suits you, you can see what I mean. The region around Shellman Bluff is the least influenced by the major river drainages.
> 
> What do you think about that?



I think you might want to stay in Canada.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I think you might want to stay in Canada.



I'm in Alaska, where there are no pulp mills.   Why would I want to stay in Canada, if I was there? And what's that got anything to do with the topic, except perhaps having seen some of the cleanest waters left on earth, one has something as a reference?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Gridley said:


> I'm in Alaska, where there are no pulp mills.   Why would I want to stay in Canada, if I was there? And what's that got anything to do with the topic, except perhaps having seen some of the cleanest waters left on earth, one has something as a reference?


That's my point right there. You'd probably be happier staying in Alaska.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 26, 2015)

Gridley said:


> Many years ago I often went to Shellman Bluff to fish and always hired a guide. I heard it several times that the region around there is the cleanest habitat in Georgia. That was a long time ago, over 30 years, and I’m sure a lot has changed since then. I think that was before Rayonier set up on the Altamaha. The logic was that all the major rivers, Altamaha. Ogeechee, Saint Marys, Savannah and Satilla were far more polluted than the Sapelo River. That’s because of the size of the drainage basins, the length of the rivers, compared to the Sapelo, which is only 23 miles long.
> 
> I hear discussions nowadays that basically affirm that old notion, such as the pollution of all those major rivers mentioned, especially the Altamaha from Rayonier. If you look at the charts, maps, google earth, or whatever suits you, you can see what I mean. The region around Shellman Bluff is the least influenced by the major river drainages.
> 
> What do you think about that?



Rayonier has been on the Altamaha since the 1950's and has substantially cleaned up its pollutions since it was built.  The pollution it puts out now doesn't even begin to compare to the pollution is put out when you were there 30 years ago.

Sapelo is a saltwater river, and not at all comparable to the freshwater rivers.

Given its length and the size of its drainage, the Altamaha is a remarkably pollution free river. 

On a smaller scale, so are the St. Mary's, Satilla and Ogeechee.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 26, 2015)

The solution to pollution is dilution,  with that said, if you are worried about rayonier you'd be better off staying in Alaska.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> That's my point right there. You'd probably be happier staying in Alaska.



I think what you are saying is that YOU would be happier if I stayed in Alaska. That's not a nice thing to say. 

Or is it that you prefer that I keep my opinions to myself, and pretend that I agree with you?

Or maybe you just like to insult a fellow Georgian.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Given its length and the size of its drainage, the Altamaha is a remarkably pollution free river.
> 
> On a smaller scale, so are the St. Mary's, Satilla and Ogeechee.



So, I see the GA DNR (??) publish info suggesting limiting consumption of fish harvested in GA rivers. Hummm - remarkably clean, eh?


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Sapelo is a saltwater river, and not at all comparable to the freshwater rivers.



That's part of my point. It's still a river, and the region in front of Shellman Bluff isn't part of a major watershed directly, but perhaps indirectly by whatever washes in from the surrounding areas.


----------



## michaelmiracle (Feb 26, 2015)

Sapelo Sound and Sapelo River are strictly tidal versus Doboy Sound and Altamaha Sound which are directly or indirectly influenced by the Altamaha River. Rayonier does still pollute the Altamaha, but thankfully the Altamaha Riverkeeper organization keeps prodding the EPD and Rayonier to clean up their act. All in all, Georgia's waters are remarkably resilient and pristine, considering man's impact on the environment!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't know about water quality.  But for the past few years i have been going with a group that cleans up beaches from Little Tybee to Blackbeard Is.   We hit a different beach every month.  

I have noticed a significant improvement in the beaches recently.  Also fish and bird populations are healthy locally which is a sign of a healthy environment

The extensive marsh we have also is vital to sustaining our environment

www.cleancoast.org   or Clean Coast on Facebook


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 26, 2015)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The solution to pollution is dilution,



Pay no attention to those fish floating in the Ogeechee. They are just tired of swimming.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 26, 2015)

Georgia's coast is exceptionally pristine in comparison to Louisiana and Texas. I've spent time on both and not knocking either one because their fishing puts ours to shame and both are beautiful places but industry has taken its toll. The vast majority of our coast has no sign of industry or any effects of it.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Feb 26, 2015)

shallowminded said:


> Pay no attention to those fish floating in the Ogeechee. They are just tired of swimming.



That is still a thorn in my side. I used to love to fish the Ogeechee from 204 up to Rocky Ford but haven't since the kill. I believe that by the time those chemicals reached Kings Ferry that they were reduced to way below harmful levels but the damage has already been done and likely will be done again.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

So, part of my point is that I'm planning on launching out of Shellman Bluff and learning the area from there, until I discover a better launching site in that area, if there is one. Also, a place to stay is necessary.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Gridley said:


> I think what you are saying is that YOU would be happier if I stayed in Alaska. That's not a nice thing to say.
> 
> Or is it that you prefer that I keep my opinions to myself, and pretend that I agree with you?
> 
> Or maybe you just like to insult a fellow Georgian.



No Gridley. I Think you would be happier in Alaska if you are even happy there. Nichodemus fixed the part I quoted you said. I have seen only several hundred come with preconceived notions about the South and how they are on a mission to save us, The Environment ,the planet and on and on. They don't seem happy. But come if you must. I don't think you'll make a smidgeon of impact anyway. 

The Clean Water Act has been in place since the early 1960's. EPA region is headquarted in Atlanta Georgia.  GA EPD many other State agencies. Even Counties. Also private interest groups keeping and eye on things while the big fellows issue hefty fines. 
If you have issues about development or water quality take it up with EPA EPD and all. They have certainly had long enough and big enough budgets and fines to fix it by now.  

You'll get here. You'll decide a kayak with a paddle is all that should be allowed (for example) and you will set to change laws etc. and fail.  You won't be happy that these ignorant people won't listen to you. You won't be happy coming with preconceived notions.  

By the way, you seem to have jumped to a conclusion about me.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> By the way, you seem to have jumped to a conclusion about me.



I did indeed, and I failed to realize, from the tip of the berg, just how much undercurrent is there.  This was not a political or social thread starter, at least from the point of view of making someone wrong. The environmental state is what it is. My central theme was given there is pollution, to whatever extent, it seems to me that the Shellman Bluff area would suffer less than other areas.

I did not invite someone to tell me to just stay out of GA, or judge me as being unhappy, etc., which has nothing to do with coastal fishing, and your experience of it.

Sure a small word was censored, but the larger issue if insults and misdirection from you has gone unabridged.  Go figure

BTW, in case you care, and if not for the info of others, I'm a GA native. Just because I'm in AK means nothing re my preconceived notions. It just means I have an opportunity and the pay is better here. It also may mean that I have some firsthand knowledge and experiences that many Georgians may not have, and also may find interesting - if not that's ok too.

The rivers in GA are polluted. That's a fact. Whether they are worse or better now than they use to be and whether the agencies are doing what should be done is obviously debatable by us who don't have full knowledge, preconceived notions, or whatever. The science tells the story If they weren't polluted, then there would be no publication from the State advising to limit consumption, especially river fish. If the deniers of those facts had their way, they would tell the environmental scientists to pack their bags and find another job, and tell those who publish the advisory to just stop that and let everyone believe that all is well, like the deniers believe.


----------



## Steve762us (Feb 26, 2015)

DNR summarizes GA EPD findings in the annual fishing regulations publication: 

http://www.eregulations.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/15GAFW_LR.pdf

Georgia EPD findings, perhaps in more detail, here:

https://epd.georgia.gov/sites/epd.georgia.gov/files/related_files/site_page/FCG_2014_073114_EAB.pdf


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

My computer fails me. I haven't been able to open the links. Please summarize.

Through my own research I found this. There is a link to coastal fisheries. This is a new computer to me, and I haven't figured it out yet, and I cant open the link to coastal. 

http://marex.uga.edu/seafood_advisories/


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 26, 2015)

In summary, youll be fine if you dont eat fish every day.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> In summary, youll be fine if you dont eat fish every day.



At my age, I probably could eat fish every day and it wouldn't be what gets me.  Not likely to be an irate husband either. 

I can't access the info right now but I remember reading that there is a different advisory for pregnant women, compared to others. That says something.  

With these advisories, I'm still talking about rivers. I haven't read the advisory for coastal fish.  

So, back to the original premise. The water's cleaner in the Shellman Bluff area. 

Correct, incorrect, it doesn't matter?  It's a discussion.


----------



## Steve762us (Feb 26, 2015)

Way too much data to 'summarize', lol! Some waters are good to go, others have no more than weekly/monthly/don't eat ANY guidelines. One fish from a body of water may be clear, another type may be restricted--some (like channel cats in Satilla) are limited <30", and recommended 'not at all', >30".

Oddly, on the Marex page, I only see a link for the Spanish version of Glynn County advisory...


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 26, 2015)

Are Georgia’s Fish Safe to Eat?
Yes. The quality of fish in Georgia is good. Fish and seafood are nutritious and can play a role in maintaining a healthy well balanced diet. This booklet
provides you with the guidance and recommendations to use in eating fish in a healthy and informed manner. The Georgia Department of Natural Resources (DNR) has one of the most progressive fish testing programs in the
southeast. A variety of different fish species were tested for 43 separate contaminants, including metal, organic chemicals and pesticides. 

*Many of these contaminants did not appear in any fish.* However, two contaminants,
polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs), and mercury, were frequently detected in significant amounts in a few species *from some bodies of water* in Georgia

Saltwater seems to be ok , you can look up your own fish risk.


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

Steve762us said:


> Way too much data to 'summarize'



You did a good job anyway. The point is that there is an advisory.

Anyway, that's only part of the reasons I want to take up fishing on the GA coast. The area is beautiful to me, and the salt water fish are just better fish for eating IMO. They are more fun to catch too, for me. I just like darn near everything I can think of about it. I like trying something new, and I've fished the rivers for many years in my youth, and don't plan on giving it up entirely. Since retirement I have spent my summers in Alaska, and get plenty of fishing in. One can eat only so much halibut, and after a while catching just another halibut is boring. Now, I prefer working on my cabin.


----------



## Steve762us (Feb 26, 2015)

Sharkfighter said:


> Saltwater seems to be ok , you can look up your own fish risk.



I was surprised to see sheephead in St. Simon's basin is flagged for arsenic.


----------



## Steve762us (Feb 26, 2015)

Gridley said:


> You did a good job anyway. The point is that there is an advisory.



Download the GA Fishing publication, and there's a pretty good listing.  I think the EPD pdf does give a bit more detail, tho.

Edit: do you have Adobe Reader, or Foxit Reader on your machine--something that reads PDF format?


----------



## Gridley (Feb 26, 2015)

Not sure, but there is a guy here that I can get to help me figure it out. I may invite him over this weekend to sort it out, and fix him a catfish dinner. 

Yea, I buy the 3 lb bags of filets from Sam's Club, pond raised of course, right out of western Alabama or Mississippi. And I use the Louisiana batter mix.

The rock fish up here are very good, and usually fresh. Often the commercial fishermen give them away. They are a by-catch and in some cases can't be sold. Instead of throwing them away, if a guy is in the right place at the right time, he can get some really good eating fish for free.

The shrimp are seriously good too.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Gridley said:


> Not sure, but there is a guy here that I can get to help me figure it out. I may invite him over this weekend to sort it out, and fix him a catfish dinner.
> 
> Yea, I buy the 3 lb bags of filets from Sam's Club, pond raised of course, right out of western Alabama or Mississippi. And I use the Louisiana batter mix.
> 
> ...



You already gonna miss it aren't you!


----------



## Gridley (Feb 27, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> You already gonna miss it aren't you!



I can come back anytime I want to.  Just like I can spend as much time as I want in Georgia. I start thinking seriously about AK when the gnats start bothering me, and about GA when the early Sept rains and chill starts, and all my southern friends go home. I spent over 25 years up here, and the thrill just ain't the same as it use to be.

I like to be in GA for deer season, and hog season, and turkey season, and AK in gnat season. I plan on less deer, hog and turkey hunting and go winter fishing instead on the GA coast. Be sure to wave cheerfully when you see my little skiff go by, your whole hand waving. If I see a guy waving the middle finger, I'll know it's you.

Right now and for the last two days the wind outside has been miserable, 40-60 mph and gusting. No place to enjoy the outdoors. Good thing I have a desk job and indoor plumbing for this gig.


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 27, 2015)

So yes, Shellmans is a nice area to fish.  I only fish inshore and enjoy the Ossabaw, St Cats, Sapelo stretch of islands because there is not much development, fewer boats, and I can always find a quiet area to enjoy a little serenity and fishing.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 27, 2015)

You can view the pdfs in your browser if you use chrome. The mercury and pcb recommendations come from fish in the river basins, no way to get around stuff from the 50s. The sounds are generally clear though the arsenic in sheepshead in st Simons sound is strange but it's not that large of a concern since it doesn't bioaccumalate.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 8, 2015)

Alaskan rivers ain't all he is making them out to be.  Lots of mercury was used during the gold rush in the late 19th and early 20th century placer operations, not to mention some actual mercury mines that they still ain't been able to clean up.  You can actually still find mercury when you pan for gold in many places.  In the southeast, the clear cuts in the the early 80s had many streams looking like chocolate pudding, I will never forget my first diy fishing trip in that area....could not find streams with fish due to the high erosion in the area.  We all know about the Valdez incident, but not many know about all the other petro-chemical issues along the pipeline, the al-can or the richardson hwy and the north slope.  Now, I haven't been to Alaska since the late 70s and early 80s, don't get me wrong, I loved it, butttt and this is a big but, it ain't some pollution free wilderness....not by a long shot.  One big mining operation will do more damage to the water and the environment than a half dozen paper mills will.  Heavy metals hang around alot longer than any of the chemicals from a paper mill.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2015)

Most of the consumption advisories throughout the country are for non-point-source mercury, instead of industrial pollution from a defined source.  Some of our pristine lakes in the mountains that are located at the heads of the rivers still have mercury advisories for certain fish. It's a shame. I wish the environmentalists would spend half as much time worrying about and spending money on mercury pollution as they do on global warming. One of these days, there won't be a fish on earth safe to eat.


----------



## perryrip (May 13, 2015)

*Shellman Bluff*

Gridley,

Come on down. Shellman's is still a quaint little fishing community and the water between there and North to Sunbury has little fishing pressure. Pollution is what it is but with the tidal changes and river inflow this area of the coast is still pretty pristine. I for one will welcome a fellow Georgian back to our coast. 

Perryrip


----------

